# on a bus / in a bus



## GeogeHalin

Hello members!

An English teacher told me we use 'I'm on the bus' when we are traveling on a bus because buses used to all be 'open'(without the top cover, I hope you know what I mean  ).
And we still use it because of that, even though buses now are 'covered'.

Is it true? Do we never say "I'm in a bus."?? Is it wrong?

Thank you!


----------



## se16teddy

We usually say "on the bus" and "on the train", "on the coach" (UK for inter-city bus). Your teacher may or may not be right about the origin. 

I might say "in the bus" if the context contrasts the inside with the outside of the bus.


----------



## roxcyn

Yes, we say "I'm on the bus."   "I'm in the bus" doesn't sound quite right.

_Cross posted with se16teddy_


----------



## GeogeHalin

What do you mean by "if the context contrasts the inside with the outside of the bus."???

Why is it 'on'? How do you think of it? Isn't the bus 'covered' and we are inside and surrounded?

Please explain!


----------



## roxcyn

Hi GeogeHalin!  How are you doing?  I think what se16teddy means an example like this:

"Let's get on the bus! _In the bus_, we have water, sandwiches, and a movie to watch!"  


I can't comment on what your teacher said about buses.  Different modes of transportation uses different prepositions.


----------



## Andygc

Let's not do it all again.

arrived <in/ on/ by> the bus
back in the bus OR back to the bus OR back on the bus
I'm on/in/at the bus
in car, on bus/train?
Preposition: <by, in, on> the bus.
seats <in /on> the bus

PS The first cars were open. Carts and carriages are open. The lower deck of an omnibus has always been enclosed. Even English teachers can spout nonsense.

PPS. And the office party used to go to the seaside *in* a charabanc. (An open vehicle)


----------



## natkretep

If you're talking about travelling, then you're on the bus. But if you want to talk about where you are, you can say _in_. You can say, 'We're all waiting in the bus. Where are you?' This emphasises that you are all already inside the bus. (Just a slightly different example from roxcyn's, but involving people.)


----------



## Edinburgher

Just to complicate matters, if I may, when we say "We're waiting on the bus", it sometimes actually means that we're waiting for the bus.


----------



## Andygc

Edinburgher said:


> Just to complicate matters, if I may, when we say "We're waiting on the bus", it sometimes actually means that we're waiting for the bus.


That sounds Scottish to me. I know it, but my wife (Hampshire = southern UK) was mystified when I tried it on her.


----------



## Cagey

Discussion of "waiting on" a bus may be found here:  Waiting for/on.
Please add further comments there.


----------



## EdisonBhola

natkretep said:


> If you're talking about travelling, then you're on the bus. But if you want to talk about where you are, you can say _in_. You can say, 'We're all waiting in the bus. Where are you?' This emphasises that you are all already inside the bus. (Just a slightly different example from roxcyn's, but involving people.)



So, if I want to say:

Please don't eat in/on the bus. 

I suppose both are correct but "in" works better, because "in" puts the emphasis on the inside of the bus?


----------



## natkretep

Yes, that's how I see it, EdisonB.


----------



## sdgraham

EdisonBhola said:


> So, if I want to say:
> 
> Please don't eat in/on the bus.
> 
> I suppose both are correct but "in" works better, because "in" puts the emphasis on the inside of the bus?



 
I agree as well, but this is an interesting question since you might ask a friend who just arrived, "have you eaten?" ... and he/she might reply, "Yes, I ate on the bus."  (or plane, train or any other means of conveyance)

As always, context is everything.


----------



## kaaskaa

_Yesterday as I was walking to my uni, I saw a friend of mine in/on the bus. _

I know that the word _bus_ collocates with on but somehow my first instict was to use in. 
Would it be a mistake to say that?


----------



## sdgraham

If you were on boar


kaaskaa said:


> _Yesterday as I was walking to my uni, I saw a friend of mine in/on the bus. _
> 
> I know that the word _bus_ collocates with on but somehow my first instict was to use in.
> Would it be a mistake to say that?


Yes.


----------



## natkretep

_On the bus_ suggests the bus was moving, and you friend was on the bus.

_In the bus_ suggests the bus was stationary, and you looked in and your friend was there.


----------



## Lun-14

*On* a bus -> When people are_ *on the top*_ of a bus, like this.
*In* a bus -> When people are *inside* a bus, no matter whether it is open (without top cover), or covered (with top cover).

Example:
I'm *on* a bus. -> I'm sitting/standing on the top cover of a bus (as shown in the above image)
I'm *in* a bus. -> I'm inside a bus. (This bus may or may not have a top cover. The important thing is that I'm not on the top cover; I'm sitting/standing inside.)


Is this distinction correct in BrE?
I'd appreciate comments from BrE speakers.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## natkretep

No, please read the earlier posts above. You're on a bus if you're travelling by bus.


----------



## Lun-14

natkretep said:


> No, please read the earlier posts above. You're on a bus if you're travelling by bus.


I've read, but what's wrong with this distinction:


> I'm *on* a bus. -> I'm sitting/standing on the top cover of a bus (as shown in the above image)
> I'm *in* a bus. -> I'm inside a bus. (This bus may or may not have a top cover. The important thing is that I'm not on the top cover; I'm sitting/standing inside.)


----------



## Andygc

In normal use "on a bus" means, as said several times, using a bus as a means of transport. The people in your picture are "on top of the bus". They are also on a bus, with its normal meaning.


----------



## Lun-14

Andygc said:


> In normal use "on a bus" means, as said several times, using a bus as a means of transport. The people in your picture are "on top of the bus". They are also on a bus, with its normal meaning.


Thanks so much.
If I'm sitting/standing inside a bus who may or may not have a top, what should I say as per BrE: _I'm *on* a bus _or_ I'm *in* a bus_.
Or can I say both?


----------



## Andygc

I think you should read the whole thread.


----------



## Edinburgher

Lun-14 said:


> Or can I say both?


No.  Forget logic.  You're in a car, but on a bus, on a plane, on a ship, but (probably) in a submarine (yellow or otherwise).


----------



## Lun-14

Edinburgher said:


> No.  Forget logic.  You're in a car, but on a bus, on a plane, on a ship, but (probably) in a submarine (yellow or otherwise).


Do you mean that we should use "on" even if we are _inside_ the bus? It sounds strange. I think we should say "in" when we are inside, and "on" when we are on the top.


----------



## Edinburgher

Lun-14 said:


> Do you mean that we should use "on" even if we are _inside_ the bus?


Yes!  That's exactly what I mean, and is what people have been trying to tell you.

If you told someone that you were on a plane, they will not assume that you've been wing-walking.


----------



## Lun-14

Edinburgher said:


> Yes!  That's exactly what I mean, and is what people have been trying to tell you.
> 
> If you told someone that you were on a plane, they will not assume that you've been wing-walking.


Thanks so much.
I wonder in what situation you would say "I'm *in* a bus"? Could you please explain with an example?


----------



## Loob

Have you read the thread? There are examples in earlier posts.


----------



## Lun-14

natkretep said:


> But if you want to talk about *where you are*, you can say _in_.


Nat's this statement gives me the idea that I can say "I'm *in* the bus" when I am physically inside the bus.
But Edinburgher (#23 and #25) doesn't seem to agree with it. 



Loob said:


> Have you read the thread? There are examples in earlier posts.


There sure are examples that discuss how to use "in the bus", but there's no explanation on when to say "*I'm* in the bus".


----------



## Loob

Ah - so you want separate advice on each of "I'm in the bus", "you're in the bus", "he's in the bus", "we're in the bus", "they're in the bus"?


----------



## Barque

Lun-14 said:


> There sure are examples that discuss how to use "in the bus"


Perhaps you should look at those examples and think a bit, about how to adapt it to your context.


Lun-14 said:


> there's no explanation on when to say "*I'm* in the bus"


Please look again. You might just find something in #7. Yes, it talks about "We", not "I". Just assume you're alone.


----------



## Lun-14

Loob said:


> Ah - so you want separate advice on each of "I'm in the bus", "you're in the bus", "he's in the bus", "we're in the bus", "they're in the bus"?


Just "I'm in the bus".


----------



## Edinburgher

Lun-14 said:


> there's no explanation on when to say "*I'm* in the bus".


Then your best strategy is not to say it ever.  Seriously.

Of course strange examples can be concocted:  You are playing hide and seek in and around a playground or park.  There is an old disused bus there, as one of the things that children can use.
You hide inside this bus, and your friend has been looking for you everywhere else and can't find you.  He finally gives up and asks "Where are you?".  Then you can say "I'm in the bus!"


----------



## Lun-14

Barque said:


> You might just find something in #7. Yes, it talks about "We", not "I". Just assume you're alone.


I think Natkretep meant we should use "in the bus" when we are inside the  bus and the bus is stationary, and "on the bus" when we are inside the bus and the bus is moving. Right?


----------



## Barque

Please read the post again. Better still, please read posts 1 to 6 first and then re-read 7.

There are a few threads linked to in #6, by the way. You might want to open them and read them.


----------



## kaaskaa

sdgraham said:


> If you were on boar
> 
> Yes.


 If I were on BOAR?


----------



## elroy

Even if the bus were stationary, I would use “on” if I intended to ride it or was en route.  If the bus were stationary and immobile, I would only use “in.”  In the hide-and-seek example, I would only use “in” because the fact that buses are used for transportation is completely irrelevant and all that matters is that it’s a physical enclosed location.

In other words, when the bus’s function as a mode of transportation is relevant, use “on.”  Otherwise, use “in.”


----------



## Lun-14

Thanks.


elroy said:


> when the bus’s function as a mode of transportation is relevant, use “on.” Otherwise, use “in.”


I'd highly appreciate if you give me an example to illustrate this distinction. Could you please give me the example?


----------



## heypresto

Re-read post #37. elroy gives an example of the use of 'in' by referring to post #32. Re-read post #32.

If, after having read these, and the rest of the thread again, you still don't get what everybody has told you, go back to post #32, and follow Edinburgher's advice in the first sentence.


----------



## Lun-14

heypresto said:


> Re-read post #37. elroy gives an example of the use of 'in' by referring to post #32. Re-read post #32.
> 
> If, after having read these, and the rest of the thread again, you still don't get what everybody has told you, go back to post #32, and follow Edinburgher's advice in the first sentence.


Nat's #7 and Edinburgher's # 32 (hide-and-seek example) gives me the idea that



> We should use "in the bus" when we are inside the bus and the bus is stationary, and "on the bus" when we are inside the bus and the bus is moving.



I _just_ need to know whether I've understood these two posts correctly here. If not, could you please clarify?


----------



## natkretep

I'd say forget about whether the bus is stationary or not because that seems to be leading you astray. Do you mean 'travelling by bus'? If so, you're on the bus. Do you want to emphasise your physical location? Then you're in the bus.


----------



## Lun-14

natkretep said:


> I'd say forget about whether the bus is stationary or not because that seems to be leading you astray. Do you mean 'travelling by bus'? If so, you're on the bus. Do you want to emphasise your physical location? Then you're in the bus.


I have a little context:
I am sitting inside a bus. I want to go to another city. The bus hasn't yet started its motion; passengers are getting on it. The bus will start its motion after an hour. A friend of mine messages me and asks, "Where are you?". In that case, what should I say:_ I'm *in*_ _the bus_ OR _I'm *on* the bus_?
If I use "*in* the bus", it wouldn't sound right because I'm not just telling him where I am; I'm actually emphasising that I'm, being in the bus, ready to leave for another city.
If I use "*on* the bus", it again wouldn't sound right because the bus hasn't yet started its motion; it will leave after an hour.

I'm confused. Could you please clarify?
Thanks much.


----------



## Barque

See Natkretep's #41 (and an earlier one) where he suggested that if you want to emphasise your physical location, you should use "in the bus".


Lun-14 said:


> If I use "*in* the bus", it wouldn't sound right because I'm not just telling him where I am;


You _are _telling him where you are. That's what he's asking you (assuming he knows you are about to go somewhere by bus).

Or you could say "I'm in _a_ bus at [name of area where the bus is standing]".


----------



## RM1(SS)

Lun-14 said:


> I am sitting inside a bus. I want to go to another city. The bus hasn't yet started its motion; passengers are getting on it. The bus will start its motion after an hour. A friend of mine messages me and asks, "Where are you?". In that case, what should I say:_ I'm *in*_ _the bus_ OR _I'm *on* the bus_?
> If I use "*in* the bus", it wouldn't sound right because I'm not just telling him where I am; I'm actually emphasising that I'm, being in the bus, ready to leave for another city.
> If I use "*on* the bus", it again wouldn't sound right because the bus hasn't yet started its motion; it will leave after an hour.


You're travelling.  You're *on* the bus.


----------



## Lun-14

RM1(SS) said:


> You're travelling.  You're *on* the bus.


But in this context, the travelling hasn't yet started. I'm sitting in a stationery bus which will leave after an hour. So in that case, "*on* the bus" would be wrong.


----------



## heypresto

In this context, you are travelling even if the bus is stationary. Travelling involves more than physically moving.


----------



## elroy

I already addressed this is #37:


> Even if the bus were stationary, I would use “on” if I intended to ride it or was en route.





Barque said:


> You _are _telling him where you are. That's what he's asking you (assuming he knows you are about to go somewhere by bus).


 It doesn’t matter what the other person is thinking, why they’re asking, or what they know.  Since you are traveling, it’s always “on” (at least in American English).


----------



## Barque

Lun-14 said:


> But in this context, the travelling hasn't yet started. I'm sitting in a stationery bus


Go back. Read. And its's "station*a*ry", not "station_*e*_ry".


----------



## Kenny Chang

Hello, everyone. I have a similar question, which no one has mentioned yet.
If I change the subject/object from a _person_ to a _thing/animal_, then which of the following sentences are idiomatic to you?

1. Oh no! I lost my wallet *on* the bus! (And the bus was driving away.)
2. Oh no! I lost my wallet *in* the bus! (And the bus was driving away.)

3. Please don't leave anything *on* the bus. (When the bus arrives its terminal.)
4. Please don't leave anything *in* the bus. (When the bus arrives its terminal.)

5. (After getting off the bus) A: Where's Billy(a dog)? B: Oh no! He's still *on* the bus. (And the bus was driving away.)
6. (After getting off the bus) A: Where's Billy(a dog)? B: Oh no! He's still *in* the bus. (And the bus was driving away.)

7. You don't need to carry those bags. You can leave them *on* the bus. (The bus is stationary. The passengers are taking a break.)
8. You don't need to carry those bags. You can leave them *in* the bus. (The bus is stationary. The passengers are taking a break.)

(still a person)
9. A: Where's our tour bus driver? I'd like to discuss with him about our itinerary. B: He's *on* the bus. (The bus is stationary.)
10. A: Where's our tour bus driver? I'd like to discuss with him about our itinerary. B: He's *in* the bus. (The bus is stationary.)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Edinburgher

It makes no difference what the subjects, objects, or verbs are.  Whenever the bus is considered in its normal role as a mode of transport, always use "on".  The circumstances in which you could use "in" are very limited, and none of your five examples qualify.


----------



## Kenny Chang

Edinburgher said:


> It makes no difference what the subjects, objects, or verbs are.  Whenever the bus is considered in its normal role as a mode of transport, always use "on".  The circumstances in which you could use "in" are very limited, and none of your five examples qualify.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Uncle Jack

Edinburgher said:


> The circumstances in which you could use "in" are very limited, and none of your five examples qualify.


I'd happily use (4), (8) and (10). In fact, I'd probably prefer them to "on". Even (2) and (6) seem possible. All of these sentences refer to physical location rather than the bus as a means of transport.

Suppose you get a phone call when you are on a bus. The other person asks you "Where are you?" If your bus journey is relevant to the conversation (perhaps you are travelling to meet the other person), then you would say "I'm on the bus" or "I'm on a bus", without any doubt. However, if your journey has no connection with the other person, then you would probably say "I'm in a bus"; at least, that is what I would say.


----------



## Edinburgher

Uncle Jack said:


> then you would probably say "I'm in a bus"; at least, that is what I would say.


I wouldn't,  nor do most people, in my experience.  I find it amusing that whenever I'm on the bus and someone answers their phone, the first thing they say is "Hello?" and the second thing they say is "I'm on the bus" (as a sort of obligatory by-the-way), before they get into the conversation proper.

None of the "in" options are out-and-out wrong, but I find all the "on" options more natural.
Perhaps I should have said "The circumstances in which you _should_ use 'in' are very limited" {instead of _could_}.


----------



## Kenny Chang

Hello, again.

When I was watching a video on Youtube, I found this native speaker used "in a bus," which brought back my curiosity again. 
< Off-topic comment removed.  Cagey, moderator >


----------



## heypresto

In what _complete sentence_ did the speaker say 'in a bus'? And in what _context_?


----------



## Kenny Chang

The native speaker says "... if somebody's sitting next to you *in* a bus or you're riding in an elevator..."


----------



## Edinburgher

And the wider context?  What's happening when somebody is sitting/riding there?


----------



## Kenny Chang

Edinburgher said:


> And the wider context?  What's happening when somebody is sitting/riding there?


Because the topic of the video is about the different ways to reply to "How are you?" She is giving examples when we (the learner) can use "I'm good."

"...When you come to a grocery store, and the cashier asks you, how are you? This is a stranger, and you don't want to tell them that (you know) everything is bad, you have to pay this college bill or whatever. Or if somebody's sitting next to you *in* a bus or you're riding in an elevator like, I ride the elevator every day. I meet my neighbors and they always, how are you?..."


----------



## Edinburgher

Thank you, that's better.

The answer is that "on the bus" would have been perfectly fine, and is probably what I would have said.
But the "in" version is okay too, in terms of describing the environment in which the conversation is going on.


----------



## dojibear

Kenny Chang said:


> Or if somebody's sitting next to you *in* a bus or you're riding in an elevator like


Most people say "on", but this person says "in".

Language is like that. There isn't any rule that *everyone* follows.


----------



## Kenny Chang

Edinburgher said:


> Thank you, that's better.
> 
> The answer is that "on the bus" would have been perfectly fine, and is probably what I would have said.
> But the "in" version is okay too, in terms of describing the environment in which the conversation is going on.


You're welcome. Thank you for your explanation.


----------

